# Ranitomeya summersi



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

These are so stunning!



















Orange and black like little halloween frogs:flrt:

I want these, azureus and terribilis :flrt:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

it looks metalic, very very pretty!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Andaroo. Azureus, you HAVE to get some.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They looks like orange leucs. Omnomnom.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

are these a different species to R.fantastica(from san martin...Peru),do you know where these come from? have they been messing with the names....fantastica looks to be more yellow, all that being said they are stunning,and there is also an imitator that replicates this is there not,of course from the same area in peru,ha ha not hard confusing a beginner dart keeper is it:lol2:........how the hell do i tell them apart?


----------



## skyrat (Feb 20, 2010)

Summersi are from huallaga canyon in peru. They are a sister species with fantastica, they were once considered a morph of fantastica but have been split to a full species fairly recently.
There is a imitator morph that mimics this pattern what we europeans call intermedius, The imis are alot more common in the hobby than summersi and alot bolder from what i've heard.

lee


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got some quotes from Understory Enterprises

Gonna get Azureus (£47 each) first, summersi (£94 each) 2nd, then terribillis(£78 each) 3rd then im done my collection!


D. auratus – El Cope (turquoise & bronze) - $60
D. auratus – microspot - $45
D. auratus – blue & black - $50– limited numbers
D. auratus – giant blue - $50
D. auratus – super blue - $65
D. auratus – camouflage - $50
D. auratus – green & black - $50 – limited numbers
D. auratus - campana - $35

R. ventrimaculata "borja ridge" $65
R. ventrimaculata – rodyll - $65
R. ventrimaculata – rio napo - $65
R. ventrimaculata – blackwater - $115

R. variabilis – highland -$100
R. variabilis – southern - $175

R. imitator – orange & blue $125(varadero)
R. imitator – tarapoto - $100
R. imitator – nominal - $75

A. pepperi - Abiseo - $135 –
A. pepperi – orangehead - $145
A. pepperi – campanea (yellow/gold) $125
A. bassleri – blue/chrome green - $275 each or 4/$1000

R. flavovittata - $225 – limited numbers
R. fantastica – lowland - $150
*R. summersi - $150*
R. reticulata - $150
R. benedicta - $400

E. Tricolor – Santa Isabella - $50
E. Tricolor - $50 salvias

*P. terribilis – yellow - $125*

D. tinctorius - powder blue - $75
*D. tinctorius – azureus - $75*
D. tinctorius – cobalt – $75 – ready in 6-8 weeks

A. trivittata –greenbacks- $90
A. trivittata – baja huallaga - $95
A. trivittata – huallaga canyon - $95

A. hahneli – tahuayo - $75

R. Lamasi – green $135 or 4/$440

Hyloxalus azureiventris - $65

D. leucomelas – Guyana yellow - $70
D. leucomelas – Guyana banded - $90 – limited numbers

Mantella betsileo @ $30
Mantella viridis @ $35
Mantella aurantica @ $55

Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis @ $30

Hylomantis lemur - $235 - very limited numbers

Ceratophyrs stolzmanni $95 each, 4 or more $85 each


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Understory Enterprises will not export to private collectors outside the USA you will have to go through Peruvian Import which is there distributor for europe.

Peruvian-frogimport > Home


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I find it amusing that you think you will be done with your collection after 3 species. Dreaming! lol

Ade


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

FrogNick said:


> Understory Enterprises will not export to private collectors outside the USA you will have to go through Peruvian Import which is there distributor for europe.
> 
> Peruvian-frogimport > Home


Understory Enterprises are based in Ontario Canada and that's where I will be living early next year. Just planning ahead lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

skyrat said:


> Summersi are from huallaga canyon in peru. They are a sister species with fantastica, they were once considered a morph of fantastica but have been split to a full species fairly recently.
> There is a imitator morph that mimics this pattern what we europeans call intermedius, The imis are alot more common in the hobby than summersi and alot bolder from what i've heard.
> 
> lee


 Thanks Lee ,ha ha they have been at it with the names again then, we have a great artical in one of the dutch mags on Halluga, looks like paradise, on what grounds have they split them into a full species?


----------



## skyrat (Feb 20, 2010)

They were split on mostly genetics results although there are some morphology and call differences. There is a link to the paper splitting them and benadicta from fantastica on dendrobates.org its interesting to look at.

The naming and taxonomy of the thumbs is quite a tricky area especially with all the mimicry between the groups so name changing is always a possibilty. You have to remember that the term species is a artifical concept really and its not always so clear cut in nature.

Its likely if you ran on imitator evolution a while longer many of what we term morphs now would seperarate out enough to become full species. So the taxonomy of a group can be looked as a snapshot rather than finished article. 
hope that makes sense 

lee


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

skyrat said:


> They were split on mostly genetics results although there are some morphology and call differences. There is a link to the paper splitting them and benadicta from fantastica on dendrobates.org its interesting to look at.
> 
> The naming and taxonomy of the thumbs is quite a tricky area especially with all the mimicry between the groups so name changing is always a possibilty. You have to remember that the term species is a artifical concept really and its not always so clear cut in nature.
> 
> ...


 yes mate makes total sense,and of course it (the separation of a species) like most things is an opinion,re the disagreements of the histo sylvatica split. Mate as a beginner cheers,so much to learn yours Stu


----------

